# Icelandic: Urðar-



## Alxmrphi

Sælir,

Í dag sá ég auglýsingu fyrir apótek og það stóð „Urðarapótek“ (er í viðskiptum hjá okkur) og ég get ekki finnið merkinguna fyrsta orðliðarins „Urðar“. 
Hvað þýðir það?? Ég sé að það er til sagnorð sem þýðir „bury“ en það getur ekki verið það, það væri (a.m.k. fyrir mig) merkingarlaus.
Það var auglýsing fyrir _MP Banki _held ég..

Takk fyrir!
Alex


----------



## sindridah

Ég bara veit ekki fyrir hvað þetta "Urðar" stendur fyrir, það getur staðið fyrir urð sem er grýtt landsvæði og "meikar" eiginlega lítið sens að hafa það í nafni á apóteki, en hvort þetta sé ekki eftir norrænni goðafræði, hvað hétu þessar gyðjur aftur, urður , verðandi og skuld er það ekki? Getur það ekki passað? Urður þýðir sem sagt dauði.


----------



## Alxmrphi

sindridah said:


> Urður þýðir sem sagt dauði.


Ofsalega hvert maður á ekki að fara ef honum líður ekki vel (death chemist)
Skrítið...


----------



## sindridah

En það þýðir samt alveg örugglega ekki dauði í þessu tilviki!


----------



## Alxmrphi

Jæja auðvitað 
Á forsíðunni Vísir.is auglýsingin stendur þar til vinstri... kannski ef þú kíkir á henni kemur eitthvað í ljós?


----------



## NoMoreMrIceGuy

Urðarapótek er væntalega kennt við Urði sem var ein af völunum (oracle) úr norrænum sið. Þær voru sem sagt: Urður (Past), Verðandi (Present) og Skuld (Future, though literally the name means debt).


----------



## Alxmrphi

NoMoreMrIceGuy said:


> Urðarapótek er væntalega kennt við Urði sem var ein af völunum (oracle) úr norrænum sið. Þær voru sem sagt: Urður (Past), Verðandi (Present) og Skuld (Future, though literally the name means debt).


Ahh, ókei.
Sindri sagði það líka... það hlýtur að vera rétta svarið 
Takk fyrir að gefa mér skoðanirnar þínar!


----------



## Donnerstag

Eins og þeir sögðu var Urður ein þriggja örlaganornanna (see: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norns). Í dag er Urður (sjaldgæft) kvenmannsnafn; ég þekki t.a.m. eina stelpu sem ber þetta nafn. Það gæti því vel verið að eigandi apóteksins heiti Urður og að hún kenni apótekið við sig (svona eins og "Robert's pharmacy" eða "John's hot dog stand" eða eitthvað því um líkt).


----------



## Alxmrphi

Yeah! I think that's really probable.Now I know there's no other potential meaning that's immediately obvious to Icelanders then I'm really confident that must be the answer!


----------

